# Worlds dumbest millennials spend 100,000k+ to live and shit in a van.



## VanDerLubbe (Jul 14, 2019)

I don't know how many of you are familiar with the "vanlife" subculture but this is another couple trying to become youtube personalities based on the fact that they live in a van. (They obviously have no actual personality to speak of). Not shying away from the term at all, they call themselves *Nomadic Millennials*, how original...
By the end of this "tour" video these tards reveal that they spent 100k+ interest and have gone into debt to build their tarded custom hippiemobile and shit in a van. Not only that they have been shot at already:






In this video they give a retarded rundown of the absolute necessities you need while living in a van, like a marble countertop, a button operated moving bed, and a $400 wireless router, etc etc.

The boyfriends voice is also annoying as fuck and he sounds like he's high or has narcolepsy. I imagine the gf is a high strung control freak who forced him into this retarded situation and he is tired from her personality. Basing that on her geeked out eyes and how much more into it she seems than he does. Regardless, they are both truly exceptional.


----------



## wylfım (Jul 14, 2019)

This would possibly, if it had an official intro made for it, be good for proving grounds, depending on how much time you (or someone else interested) has, and how much we can dig up on them.

Oh OP joined on Monday that explains why its in general discussion :/


----------



## FitBitch (Jul 14, 2019)

>marble countertops

Only the finest materials for deep in debt hobo living.


----------



## Ягода (Jul 14, 2019)

Did they park it down by the river?


----------



## VanDerLubbe (Jul 14, 2019)

wylfım said:


> This would possibly, if it had an official intro made for it, be good for proving grounds, depending on how much time you (or someone else interested) has, and how much we can dig up on them.
> 
> Oh OP joined on Monday that explains why its in general discussion :/


I don't think they are noteworthy or interesting enough to be lolcows with devoted threads. They are extremely boring people and the fact that they were dumb enough to spend 100k to live in a van is the only notable thing about them.


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 14, 2019)

Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


----------



## saisegeha (Jul 14, 2019)

How do these people even manage to save up 100K in the first place?


----------



## FitBitch (Jul 14, 2019)

VanDerLubbe said:


> I don't think they are noteworthy or interesting enough to be lolcows with devoted threads. They are extremely boring people and the fact that they were dumb enough to spend 100k to live in a van is the only notable thing about them.


The tiny house/ vanlife movement as a whole might find a nice home in the community watch thread.


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 14, 2019)

So, Tim Pool then? Wasn't he building a van house?


----------



## FitBitch (Jul 14, 2019)

saisegeha said:


> How do these people even manage to save up 100K in the first place?


Hah! "Save"


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jul 14, 2019)

If we devoted a thread to every single terrible YT channel/video, we'd have dozens of threads every day. Either do some research and then make a thread on the entire community and add this channel as an example of peak autism the "vanlife" community can reach or just post it in "Random Videos" thread.

But the most heinous thing about the OP is that he for some reason censors 'shit'. You can use swear words freely on the Internet, nobody's going to stop you. Especially on Kiwi Farms, of all places.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 14, 2019)

For 100k these morons could have gotten a house. What a collassal waste of money.


----------



## VanDerLubbe (Jul 14, 2019)

saisegeha said:


> How do these people even manage to save up 100K in the first place?


They went into debt and took out loans. 



Wendy_Carter said:


> If we devoted a thread to every single terrible YT channel/video, *we'd have dozens of threads every day*. Either do some research and then make a thread on the entire community and add this channel as an example of peak autism the "vanlife" community can reach or just post it in "Random Videos" thread.


I wouldn't want to overwhelm the site, how will thousands of users ever get through dozens of threads every day? I apologize for my lack of foresight.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 14, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> If we devoted a thread to every single terrible YT channel/video, we'd have dozens of threads every day. Either do some research and then make a thread on the entire community and add this channel as an example of peak autism the "vanlife" community can reach or just post it in "Random Videos" thread.
> 
> But the most heinous thing about the OP is that he for some reason censors 'shit'. You can use swear words freely on the Internet, nobody's going to stop you. Especially on Kiwi Farms, of all places.


This might explain things:


----------



## Seregios (Att. at Law) (Jul 14, 2019)

Is there something even more autistic than half of the subjects on Kiwi Farms compared to blowing that much money on a fucking van?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 14, 2019)

These vans are mega gay. All that money and you don't even have a sweet Vantastic mural on the side?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jul 14, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> This might explain things:


I like to give people a little bit of benefit of the doubt. I'm not exactly an old member of the forum myself, so I don't have much of a leg to stand on when it comes to comparing joining dates.


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 14, 2019)

You can get a large, brand new fully equipped camper van for $30,000. How did these clowns manage to pay $100,000?


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 14, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> I like to give people a little bit of benefit of the doubt. I'm not exactly an old member of the forum myself, so I don't have much of a leg to stand on when it comes to comparing joining dates.



Old member, new member... they should lurk more regardless.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jul 14, 2019)

HOW THE FUCK DID THEIR MINIFRIDGE COST OVER 1K


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 14, 2019)

Wendy_Carter said:


> I like to give people a little bit of benefit of the doubt. I'm not exactly an old member of the forum myself, so I don't have much of a leg to stand on when it comes to comparing joining dates.


I’d definitely say 4 months > less than a week.
Don’t sell yourself short.


----------



## Maxliam (Jul 14, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> You can get a large, brand new fully equipped camper van for $30,000. How did these clowns manage to pay $100,000?


You can buy a cargo van/step van/old u-haul panel van/mercedes sprinter and convert it into a better home than dropping 100k in to some crappy van.

I have looked into after a friend was saying he was going to do it. Honestly what I would do is get a fifth wheel trailer, some land, and live in that. You would pay less and have more than a class B rv like these jackass are doing.

For the amount their paying, you can buy 10 or so acres in the towns surrounding Austin. Unlike the camper van, the land will almost certainly appreciate in value.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Jul 14, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 841952
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID THEIR MINIFRIDGE COST OVER 1K


Hopefully it's because it's a 12V low power fridge, but I've never heard of Protherm. Dometic's biggest truck-fridge is only $930 on amazon. I don't have the time or desire, but some of the overlanding groups would make a good community watch thread.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 14, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 841952
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID THEIR MINIFRIDGE COST OVER 1K


Good, people like this _need _to be swindled out of all their money.


Spoiler: I have plenty of dumb stuff to sell to them at high prices.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Jul 14, 2019)

They should have just invested in a truck camper or RV.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 14, 2019)

This is like the super normie equivalent of stealth vanning.
Would be pretty cool to live in a portable home and larp as the sniper from TF2 though.

Also, why the fuck are they doing this in the USA? Land is dirt cheap there.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 14, 2019)

I follow someone who lives in a canal boat on Youtube. He keeps threatening to go campervan instead and I pray he doesn't do it. He's also rich so in that case at least he's only blowing his own money.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (Jul 14, 2019)

I miss Chris Farley.


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 14, 2019)

millennial
> wants to save money by not living in a house or renting property
> needs to save money
> buys a brand new fucking van 45k+
> buys a brand new fucking countertop made of finest marble
> buys a fucking $1000 minifridge
> buys a fucking $1000+ shithole
> buys NEW STUFF everywhere
> brags about electrical shit they overpaid because they are not "comfortable" with DIY
> spends over $100000 on a van that doesn't even have a spare room
> also, now in debt over a shit property they will be tired of living and will never raise a child in.

also their van is a firehazard and they will most likely die in a fire.


----------



## Clop (Jul 15, 2019)

> The boyfriends voice is also annoying as fuck and he sounds like he's high or has narcolepsy. I imagine the gf is a high strung control freak who forced him into this exceptional situation and he is tired from her personality. Basing that on her geeked out eyes and how much more into it she seems than he does.


Nah, if you look close, he's not white.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 15, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> millennial
> > wants to save money by not living in a house or renting property
> > needs to save money
> > buys a brand new fucking van 45k+
> ...


Or at the very least have an exceptional child due to all the carbon monoxide inhalation.

Seriously, I hope they have some HEPA filters running in there.


----------



## murgatroid (Jul 15, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Or at the very least have an exceptional child due to all the carbon monoxide inhalation.
> 
> Seriously, I hope they have some HEPA filters running in there.


They probably need some strong air+smell filter/vents and ultra strength air fresheners. I kinda get solo 'vanlife' people but I really wonder about some of these couples. How can they stand shitting all the time so close to someone with no privacy? Especially since half of the van-lifers shit in plastic bags and the other half shit in composting pseudo-toilets. 

Imagine getting food poisoning in a small van with your significant other? It could probably cause a break-up.


----------



## sasazuka (Jul 15, 2019)

Wasn't this the basis for a recent _American Dad_ episode, you know, for the 10 people who still watch _American Dad_?

Anyway, if I ever had to live in a vehicle, it'd be a GMC Motorhome, as seen in the movie _Stripes_ (but without the missiles).


----------



## Okami Green (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?



Living in a van down by the river is expensive if they got re-assessed as waterfront property.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 15, 2019)

MrTickles said:


> You can get a large, brand new fully equipped camper van for $30,000. How did these clowns manage to pay $100,000?



Overpaying for stupid shit they can’t afford is the millennial way.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't understand this. My father lives on a boat. He can "freely" relocate to any other harbor, and he still lives this DIY-life that these retards worship. Having to stock gas and water, living cramped; batteries for everything. And then you become a cool person who owns a boat and can offer summer boat rides with your buds as you grill out in the middle of nowhere as the sun sets.

Nah let's live in a shit van.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 15, 2019)

With craigslist and a bit of competence you can do this sorta thing pretty big for under 20K.
I wonder if this is a tax scam.


----------



## Superman93 (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


The 5 millionth shitpost is random.txt material. I love these forums


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


YOU FUCKING CUNT


----------



## Yop Yop (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


Did 4chan teach you nothing? Why didn't you say "niggers tongue my anus"?


----------



## BigTubboWithLittleChina (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?



Well, it's no more than he taught anyone else...

Also, congratulations on the 5,000,000th post! Your honorary blow-up doll and gallon of raw milk will be in the post shortly.


----------



## JosephTX (Jul 15, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 841952
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID THEIR MINIFRIDGE COST OVER 1K


Maybe they're using Canadian dollars, we all know that shit is worthless.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Jul 15, 2019)

I figured this thread would about be the re-emergence of Cuck King Jake Rapp and his Cuck Bus. 

If I wanted to live in a vehicle, I'd just buy a fucking motorhome.  There are thousands for sale at any price at any given time.  If I REALLY needed hipster faggot scene cred I'd buy an imported Isuzu or Toyota motorhome from Japan.  Either one of those options is less than a quarter of what these people spent on their van.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (Jul 15, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 841952
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID THEIR MINIFRIDGE COST OVER 1K


It's probably one of those dual fuel RV ones, that also runs on propane


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 15, 2019)

The FUCK did they spend 100k on this? I'm looking at converting an honest to god BUS into a family camper and my budget is barely quarter that, and that's over estimating EVERYTHING. It even includes the cost of the fucking bus.


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 15, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> The FUCK did they spend 100k on this? I'm looking at converting an honest to god BUS into a family camper and my budget is barely quarter that, and that's over estimating EVERYTHING. It even includes the cost of the fucking bus.


40% of the spending went into buying a brand new fucking van.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 15, 2019)

I did something similar right out of highschool, though obviously not on such a scale. I took an old tool van and put shag carpet down in the back with a waterbed and some cabinets screwed into the walls. Though in my case I didn't have much choice. I was actually homeless and not doing it as part of a fad.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 15, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> The FUCK did they spend 100k on this? I'm looking at converting an honest to god BUS into a family camper and my budget is barely quarter that, and that's over estimating EVERYTHING. It even includes the cost of the fucking bus.



Yes I know a guy that is converting a bus and he paid about 5K for a shitty old bus.  He's also a decent mechanic tho and a DIYer.  If you don't have the skills and shit to add value with your labor what are you even doing "van life" for?  The asspats?


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


Hallowed GET. Also I never thought to mouse over thread post numbers to see overall post number _but I will now in search of dubs_

EDIT:
_


_


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 15, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> 40% of the spending went into buying a brand new fucking van.


Even so! A brand new van I can understand if you're going to live in it, but there are people converting fucking COACHES into camper vans for like, 15k. Also the retarded thing I see is that they've basically made that thing as heavy as humanly possible so it's going to handle like a Robin Reliant and drink fuel endlessly.


----------



## PN 801 (Jul 15, 2019)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Even so! A brand new van I can understand if you're going to live in it, but there are people converting fucking COACHES into camper vans for like, 15k. Also the exceptional thing I see is that they've basically made that thing as heavy as humanly possible so it's going to handle like a Robin Reliant and drink fuel endlessly.


Dude. It's millenial. Don't expect logic.


----------



## bigasscigar (Jul 15, 2019)

I dont know much about the van life stuff, but i do remember coming across a video a while ago talking about how some couple tried to give away their shitty old air-cooled VW van with water damage by selling $30 raffle tickets(not before trying to sell it for $30k online). 
The kicker was after they gave it away, it caught on fire on the freeway.
I remember they called it the "wonder bus" but i cant find the exact video i saw that talked about the fire.


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 15, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> So, Tim Pool then? Wasn't he building a van house?


Go on


----------



## betterbullocks (Jul 15, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> View attachment 841952
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DID THEIR MINIFRIDGE COST OVER 1K


I bought a minifridge yesterday, with separate doors for fridge and freezer, fairly nice, for under 150. The cheapest one was 60 bucks. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Jul 15, 2019)

There are people who buy Super Sherpas and spend months exploring South America with a vehicle that costs less than $4,000.  Some guys go on adventures in $8,000 Toyota pickups through South America.  This guy rode a KTM 990 through Africa.  

Then you have these faggots blowing $100,000 on a fucking van before even leaving their house.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jul 15, 2019)

OmniousAttributer said:


> Dude. It's millenial. Don't expect logic.


But it's not even a lack of logic, it's like anti-logic. Its the equal and opposite reaction to logic. I never usually have an issue comprehending stupidity but this is something else.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jul 15, 2019)

Relevant


----------



## geewizz (Jul 15, 2019)

Absolutely hilarious. Thank god for people like this. They absolutely seem the type to do it too.
She seems like the type of woman who would spend 600 dollars on Etsy tableware and this poor, feckless bastard seems like he's honestly hoping this youtube channel takes off so that he doesn't have to return to whatever miserable job he had to quit to start this venture, in spite of having all the charm and showmanship of a used tampon.

Anyone. absolutely anyone, who would cook their locally sourced, fairtrade tofu bacon less than a metre away from where their husband is taking a shit from all the okra they ate the night before cannot be underestimated in the depths of their stupidity. I can't wait for the "it was a wild ride but it's over, we're $200,000 in debt, they clamped and repossessed our stupid fucking hipster house" video.

Edit: To add to this. They could have just gone out and bought a 2007 Winnebego Tour and would not have to hear their partner grunting whilst taking shits at night, and it would have cost them $20k less.






						2007 Winnebago  RV Tour 40KD for Sale in Clermont, NJ 08210 | 7387A
					

Used 2007 Winnebago Tour 40KD Diesel Pusher #7387A with 26 photos for sale in Clermont, New Jersey 08210. See this unit and thousands more at RVUSA.com. Updated Daily.




					www.rvusa.com


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 15, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> There are people who buy Super Sherpas and spend months exploring South America with a vehicle that costs less than $4,000.  Some guys go on adventures in $8,000 Toyota pickups through South America.  This guy rode a KTM 990 through Africa.
> 
> Then you have these faggots blowing $100,000 on a fucking van before even leaving their house.


On craigslist you can get an early 90's Ford 1-ton 2WD 460 gasser with a decent similar vintage bed camper on it for $4k. Gonna be a hell of a lot roomier than this custom van RV abomination. Fix it up a bit and you could sell it for what you paid for it in a few years when you get tired of the homeless drifter junkie lifestyle.

Edit: Lol. I just remembered that is exactly what Greta and Pajeet did when their Troonblinka shipping container idea failed. Though I think their Ford was/is a 4x4.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 15, 2019)

A2P said:


> Relevant



This is Goddamn inspiring. The man is true Objectivist and not some sort of Communist Euro Sewer cuck. I can just hear Andrew Ryan saying "Is a man who bought both a bag and a van through voluntary capitalist transactions not entitled to sit in the van and shit in the bag? No says the man from the sanitation department - he must use the sewer". Sewers are a sin anyway because they were built by tax dollars and as we all know Taxation is Theft and a serious NAP violation. There's no frankly moral difference between shitting into a sewer and eating sugar produced by slaves on a plantation. 

For a long time Objectivists have been asked "In the absence of the state who will build the sewers?" when we venture out of our dank basement abodes to buy tendies and pot. Now we have an answer. We will buy vans and bags and shit in the bags!


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jul 15, 2019)

Of course these 2 are from fucking Seattle, Washington.

Of course these 2 have a fucking Patreon.

Holy shit, on the $10 tier of their Patreon they state part of their objective in aimlessly driving around and filming it is to pick-up litter and make 'things' from it, and for $10 a month they will send you a fucking bracelet hand-woven out of discarded wrappers they pick up. . .every single month! 

Laugh now because this is going to be the next Slap Bracelet craze and these two will be fucking millionaires within 3 years, or more likely they will be hunted by a man with a knife and either get raped and murdered or end up dying of exposure lost in the wilderness.


----------



## BisquitDoughHandsMan (Jul 15, 2019)

There aren't a whole lot of people who can successfully pull off this kind of lifestyle. Check out this stranger. I dunno what it is - he just seems to have "it".


----------



## Splendid (Jul 15, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


I only have one rating to give. Fellow Kiwis, make sure this man runs the table!


----------



## Gangster Talk (Jul 16, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?


Shit get


----------



## casE sensiTive (Jul 16, 2019)

When I was a kid I thought it would be cool to have your house in a van so you can be at home anywhere. Then I found out what camper vans are.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jul 16, 2019)

BisquitDoughHandsMan said:


> There aren't a whole lot of people who can successfully pull off this kind of lifestyle. Check out this stranger. I dunno what it is - he just seems to have "it".



This guy could have a legit 2 story bus. What is the point of being a 'little person' if you dont take advantage of it by making everything smaller?


----------



## CumDumpster (Jul 16, 2019)

My take on this happening is because people were living in trailers or RVs, but police started to crack down on RVs and trailers parked around towns in an rather futile attempt to get people to buy a house.  Silly real-estate agents, thinking that people are money trees.  That's how 2005's market crash happened.
The fact that people are re-tooling vans into living spaces is a symptom of a problem whose real answer is addressing it head on (that would be the failing housing market).
It's much like the attack on the "Tiny House" movement when that was a thing.


----------



## LazloChalos (Jul 16, 2019)

I will admit that I've thought about doing this, not actually for living in 24/7 but as a road trip vehicle where I can save on hotel and food expenses.

Converting a van to suit one's basic needs should take no more than 600 dollars, especially if you do it yourself.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 16, 2019)

CumDumpster said:


> My take on this happening is because people were living in trailers or RVs, but police started to crack down on RVs and trailers parked around towns in an rather futile attempt to get people to buy a house.  Silly real-estate agents, thinking that people are money trees.  That's how 2005's market crash happened.
> The fact that people are re-tooling vans into living spaces is a symptom of a problem whose real answer is addressing it head on (that would be the failing housing market).
> It's much like the attack on the "Tiny House" movement when that was a thing.


I'd say it has more to do with the stigma attached to manufactured homes. But if you DIY and shitty you aren't some trailer park loser you are very smart and cool.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 16, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Did Matt Foley teach them nothing?



420th like!  Time to blaze one fgts!   It's even legal where I am now.


----------

